# Toletela



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

The Libyian ferry *TOLETELA* (74/13868) laying off Sliema, Malta on the 11th August 2000. She is operated by General National Maritime Transport Company (GNMTC).

She will be better known as Naviera Aznar’s *MONTE TOLEDO * for Southampton – Spain service. Sold to GNMTC in 1977 and renamed *TOLETELA* for Malta – Libya service.


----------



## pierrerolyat (6 mo ago)

Bob S said:


> The Libyian ferry *TOLETELA* (74/13868) laying off Sliema, Malta on the 11th August 2000. She is operated by General National Maritime Transport Company (GNMTC).
> 
> She will be better known as Naviera Aznar’s *MONTE TOLEDO * for Southampton – Spain service. Sold to GNMTC in 1977 and renamed *TOLETELA* for Malta – Libya service.


In Aril-May 1974 having spent a couple of weeks touring Portugal,( only shortly after the revolution) we arrived in Santander to catch the 'Monte Toledo' for our return to England. As we approached the dock, we were surprised at the crowds at the key side. A large limousine and outriders arrived, and then learned it was the maiden voyage of the M,T. with local officials seeing her off. On board there was only a small number of passengers, who were outnumbered by the crew, particularly in the restaurant. We had only discovered this ship by chance, so I think the voyage had not been much publicised.


----------

